# Vorhandenes JBPM analysieren - Wie?



## HarleyDavidson (1. Sep 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier folgendes Problem - oder besser "Herausforderung":

Hier bei mir läuft ein Workflowprozess mit JBPM.

Alle Informationen, die ich habe, sind folgende:

Auf dem Server läuft ein JBoss 5.1.0.
Ich habe hier ein JbpmClient, Versionsangabe kann ich keine finden.
Ein Doppelklick auf die gleichnamige Exe bringt nichts ... (es öffnet sich kein fenster)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den hier konfigurierten Workflow auszulesen? 
Wo muss ich hinsehen?

Wäre super wenn ich hier ein paar Hinweise von euch bekomme.


----------

